# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Mini- KDD en el Sur

## ben-amar

Hola a tods, tengo el gusto de comunicaros que, el proximo dia 30 de julio (sabado), tendra lugar una mini-KDD en el centro-sur de Anadalucía.
Programa:
Sabado:
encuentro y reunion en La Puebla de los Infantes.
Visita a Jose Toran
Excursion a las Chorreras en San icolas del Puerto.
Visita a la Breña 2
Si la gente se apunta, Domingo:
Visita a Iznajar, Malpasillo y Cordobilla.

Por ahora, a falta de que se apunte alguien mas, los asistentes seran:
Embalses al 100%, anfitrion del sabado.
Fede,
Ben-Amar.
Ben-Amar Jr.
F.Lazaro

Animamos a quien pueda, y este por la zona, a que se apunte.
Un saludo a todos; os eperamos

----------


## embalses al100(verdadero)

Hola.

Soy yo, embalses al 100, no puede entrar a mi cuenta, porque a parte de que la conexiçon a Internet es bastante deficiente, el teclado que utilizo pone de todo menos el simbolito del porcentaje, y eso es un gran problema para acceder.

He pensado, si vamos a subir, para San Nicolas del Puerto,(y si no tambien), podrçiamos pasarnos por el Embalse del Retortillo, que se encuentra a apenas unos 10Km de La Puebla.

Tengo este ordenodor, que por lo menos lo tengo fijo, pero no podrçe conectarme todos los dias. Si pasa algo, ya teneis mi movil.

Lo siento por las tildes, pero tampoco se como ponerlas, al darle sale la "c" esa con la coma debajo: ç

----------


## aberroncho

> Domingo: Visita a Iznajar, Malpasillo y Cordobilla.
> 
> Por ahora, a falta de que se apunte alguien mas, los asistentes seran:
> Embalses al 100%, anfitrion del sabado.
> Fede,
> Ben-Amar.
> Ben-Amar Jr.
> F.Lazaro
> 
> ...


Hola Ben_Amar, como te dije por privado, me es imposible ir el sábado a esa QDD, pero si para el domingo pensáis venir por mi zona, contar conmigo aunque tenga que hacer un gran esfuerzo y tal vez podamos ver algo que nunca habéis visto.

----------


## ben-amar

Si para el domingo hay gente, ya pensaba llamarte  :Wink: 
un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

Yo trabajo ese fin de semana y ya Agosto completo...
Sólo pido una cosa... (que seguro se cumple)
Que nos traigais un buen reportaje de ella y sus embalses y obras hidráulicas para que todos podamos disfrutar esa mini Kdd.
Un saludo y pasarlo bien...

----------


## Luján

> Hola.
> 
> Soy yo, embalses al 100, no puede entrar a mi cuenta, porque a parte de que la conexiçon a Internet es bastante deficiente, el teclado que utilizo pone de todo menos el simbolito del porcentaje, y eso es un gran problema para acceder.
> 
> He pensado, si vamos a subir, para San Nicolas del Puerto,(y si no tambien), podrçiamos pasarnos por el Embalse del Retortillo, que se encuentra a apenas unos 10Km de La Puebla.
> 
> Tengo este ordenodor, que por lo menos lo tengo fijo, pero no podrçe conectarme todos los dias. Si pasa algo, ya teneis mi movil.
> 
> Lo siento por las tildes, pero tampoco se como ponerlas, al darle sale la "c" esa con la coma debajo: ç


¿A dónde demonios te has ido? ¿a Pekín?  :Confused: 

Si el teclado es español del de verdad, con Ñ y todo, revisa la configuración de idioma del sistema. Si no te aparece en la bandeja de sistema, al lado del reloj, puedes acceder desde el panel de control (si usas Windows). Si aún así no te sale, puedes probar a ponerlo escribiendo 37 con la tecla ALT pulsada, los números con el teclado numérico.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿A dónde demonios te has ido? ¿a Pekín? 
> 
> Si el teclado es español del de verdad, con Ñ y todo, revisa la configuración de idioma del sistema. Si no te aparece en la bandeja de sistema, al lado del reloj, puedes acceder desde el panel de control (si usas Windows). Si aún así no te sale, *puedes probar a ponerlo escribiendo 37 con la tecla ALT pulsada, los números con el teclado numérico*.


A Pekín, no pero al lugar de la KDD, sí...
Gracias Lujan. He podido con lo ultimo que me has puesto, porque ponerme a buscar cosas en este ordenador con 128MB de me moria RAM, como que paso de desesperarme.

Mira por dónde, también lo he cambiado, por lo que está al lado del reloj. 
He sentido un gran alivio

----------


## ben-amar

Reunion celebrada con exito. Un fin de semana de lujo  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ya iremos poniendo algunas fotitos  :Smile:  para que los dientes os lleguen a los zapatos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Una de fotos de la Kdd!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rapidico!!
Que las estamos esperando... Que bien os lo montáis!!
Yo he pasado un fin de semana en el Fresnedas de mucho calor, refrescando esa flora que tanto necesita AGUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y otros se habrán refrescado por dentro... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo Ben y ya nos contareis!!

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué peligro tienen esos 5 que han quedado por el Sur!
Seguro que nos traerán fotos a paladas, qué será a montones, tormentas y huracanes a porrillo, diseño de nuevas presas a mogollón y alegría de juventud a camiones.
Un saludo a los cinco y que el encuentro haya sido provechoso en lo personal y en lo del foro.

----------


## ben-amar

Fotos por un tubo, afinidad a tope, experiencias tan agradables como el conocer personalmente a otro forero, F. Lazaro, y comprobar que lo percibido ya a traves del foro es real y que es un tipejo genial, simpatico, y agradable.
Pasamos un sabado de lujo y un domingo igual, aunque mas corto, y en el que solo lamentamos la ausencia de Embalses al 100 % y el no poder contactar con Aberroncho.
Hubo visitas a embalses, Jose Toran y Retortillo, ruta natural y recorrido del nacimiento del Ribera de Hueznar, baños, risas, una buena comida  :Big Grin:  y, por supuesto, hablamos de nosotros, del foro, etc.
Ya ireis viendo  :Wink: 
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Como dice el amigo Ben-amar, hemos pasado un fin de semana muy ameno, gracias al encuentro de está mini KDD, donde aparte de volver a reencontrarme con el amigo F. Lázaro y los amigos Ben-amar y Ben-amar JR, he conocido a mi paisano Embalses al 100%, a su familia y a Mari Carmen unas personas encantadoras y con las que me lo he pasado muy bien.

Bueno en cuanto baje las fotos de peso subo algunas  :Wink: .

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Bueno en cuanto baje las fotos de peso subo algunas .


Ya he bajado las fotos de peso, aquí os dejo una muestra de donde hemos estado, espero que os gusten.

Saludos.

Encuentro en lo alto de la presa José Torán, para quien no nos conosca de derecha a izquierda Ben-amar, F. Lázaro, Embalses al 100% y yo.


La presa José Torán desembalsando por un desague de fondo.


Embalse del Retortillo.


Nacimiento del Huéznar.


Las dos siguientes Ben-amar Jr y mi hijo, en las cascadas del Huéznar.




En está otra mi hijo y Embalses al 100% refrescandose.


Domingo en Iznajar, la presa.


Desde el mirador de Iznajar, de derecha a izquierda Loreta, Ben-amar, Yo, F. Lázaro, mi mujer Ana Maria y Ben-amar Jr fotografiando a mi hijo.


Vista del embalse de Iznajar desde la carretera de Rute a Iznajar.

----------


## ARAGORM

Muy buenas fotos amigo FEDE  :Smile:  ya veo que pasasteis un día estupendo.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Desde la cutre conexión del aeropuerto de Palma. Si entra soy perdiguera
Como siempre preciosas fotos FEDE.
Una reunión amena y numerosa, pasada por agua y supongo que bien regada.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola amigos :Smile: 

Ya veo que habéis tenido un gran fin de semana en el que no os ha faltado de nada.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Algunas de la reunion; las otras las ire poniendo en el hilo correspondiente con un enlace aqui.

Fede, tomando una foto en el Jose Toran

F. Lazaro, en lo mismo que Fede

Ben-Amar Jr., a punto de comprobar los reflejos de los peces

Loreta, mi "leona", curioseando la maquinaria de las compuertas.

Embalses al 100 % explicando a Fede

F. Lazaro con un servidor de ustedes posando para el recuerdo, en el embalse del Retortillo

En el nacimiento del Hueznar

Por este arbol, chorreaba bien el agua

Puedo aseguraros que el agua esta fresquita

Aqui, Embalses al 100 % con el hijo de Fede

----------


## ben-amar

Aqui nace el Hueznar

Una apariencia totalmente selvatica


Algunos saltos



Mi leona, a punto de darse otro bañito, volviendo a comprobar la temperatura del agua

F. Lazaro y el padre de Embalses al 100 %

----------


## ben-amar

Aprovechando mientras esperamos a Fede

F. Lazaro dice que "¡Esto es grande, ehhh!"

Fede, nada mas llegar, haciendo el "cabra"

El futuro del foro, en la zona Sur

Calculando cuando ha bajado

Observando el "charquito"

No se puede olvidar una foto de la pared


El viaducto de "Agroman"

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, las del domingo en Iznajar ya estan puestaas.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ed=1#post72306

Ahora esperemos las de Fede y F. Lazaro.

Deciros que en esta pequeña reunion me he acordado de todos los que ya nos hemos conocido en anteriores KDD´s y me hubiese gustado que estuvieseis aqui.
Lujan, Xuquer, Perdiguera, Antonio, Santy, Saraa, Nando, Sergiako, Sergi, Cantarin (como hubiese disfrutado viendo Iznajar con el nivel que tiene).
Tambien me acordado de otros de por un motivo u otro, no he conocido. No los nombro por no discriminar a nadie pero, .......de muchos.

----------


## REEGE

Se ve que lo pasasteis genial... como nos hubiese gustado pasar un rato con vosotros y conoceros... :Embarrassment: 
La verdad es que si una vez no le toca trabajar a uno le toca al otro, ya que lo hacemos así para estar el mayor tiempo posible juntos!!
Y en vacaciones nos vamos y la verdad es que aún no ha coincidido con ninguna de las Kdds pero algún día lo conseguiremos y como nos pasó con Perdiguera, os conoceremos ya que paso mucho rato con vosotros y aquí se comprueba que existe muy buena gente!!
Un saludo y no dejéis sin poner ninguna foto!! :Smile:  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Continuando con las fotos de este encuentro, os pongo los enlaces de los otros lugares en los que estan situadas las fotos, sus hilos correspondientes.
Nacimiento y Ribera del Hueznar
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ed=1#post72789
Jose Toran: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11977
Retortillo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11978
Iznajar: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11956

----------


## Luján

> Continuando con las fotos de este encuentro, os pongo los enlaces de los otros lugares en los que estan situadas las fotos, sus hilos correspondientes.
> Nacimiento y Ribera del Hueznar
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ed=1#post72789
> Jose Toran: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11977
> Retortillo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11978
> Iznajar: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11956


Ben-amar, revisa las fechas que has puesto en estos mensajes. Te adelantas al tiempo.

Has puesto 30/8/11, cuando ese día aún está por llegar  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ben-amar, revisa las fechas que has puesto en estos mensajes. Te adelantas al tiempo.
> 
> Has puesto 30/8/11, cuando ese día aún está por llegar


Hecho  :Stick Out Tongue: , son las ganas de que lleguen de que pase este mes  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

De aqui a un par de semanas, colocare yo las mias. Si es que hay alguna que no haya repetida :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------

